# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Dirty stinking new Gas generating Power Plants in Australia - how could they

## Bart1080

How can the Gov even consider wasting our money in building a dirty new $600m power plant in Australia. 
Well regardless of your views on green house pollution....lets just agree the world needs to do something. 
OK, 
Do all the nay sayers of building this new plant in NSW's really think its going to make any negative difference to the worlds green house emissions?? 
Coal Power Plants:  China is building ~100, Japan ~20, plans in Indonesia, Africa, India,.  And with China's existing >1,000 coal power plants, ~140 in Japan and 100's of other around the world, do these people/media really think what we do here in Australia with our GAS fired power plant project is going to make a lick of difference in compounding the worlds pollution/carbon problem. 
Have a look at the link and slide the scale bar to the right to see all the new (pink) and proposed/under construction coal power plants to be built in purple  right across Asia (China, Japan, Indonesia), Africa, India. https://www.carbonbrief.org/mapped-w...l-power-plants  
To put it into perspective:  whatever we do here in Aus at 25M people, our total carbon/green house pollution output for the next 40 years including vehicles and livestock would still be less than whats being emitted from these countries in just 1 day.    You could probably throw in the now annual bushfires into the equation over the 40 year period and I doubt we would exceed the emissions of what the rest of the planet emits in 1 day!! 
Yes, I guess you could take the position of lets lead by example, but with all this in the pipeline makes you wonder why.

----------


## Marc

We should be building coal pp, not gas. And not just one but half a dozen. 
And 30 dams too. Need someone with larger gonads though ... 
By the way ... I find the "dirty" label rather amusing.

----------


## MeasureTwice

It takes everyone to do something.  
You'd soon be up in arms if there was something that you would like to be part of and the big players turned around and said, "sorry, but you you're only $25m, you dont make a difference" 
Take Eurovision - you're not even in f*Kin Europe  :Wink:

----------


## Marc

> It takes everyone to do something...

   To "do" what exactly?

----------


## Bigboboz

> To "do" what exactly?

  Say one thing and then do the other.  We should just do the same.  State BS targets and then ignore them, seems to be the way to operate internationally.

----------


## havabeer

are you upset they ARE building one or saying that it doesn't matter?  
the future is going to be a mix bag of renewables like it or not its how its probably going to happen its just going to take quite a long time and ALOT of money.  
just remember that every snow flake doesn't blame its self for the avalanche

----------


## Bart1080

> are you upset they ARE building one or saying that it doesn't matter

  Not upset...Personally I support moving to alternative forms of energy generation but also a realest knowing all energy generation will all have some level of emissions.  
Whats interesting is all the BS these governments around the world promote/spin about reducing emissions when there are 150+ coal based generators being built.
On top of that you get these purist that demand no creation of energy that causes any emission which simply don't exist  
When you put into perspective the new 1 or 2 gas fired generator's in NSW/QLD and its emissions, it wouldn't even register on the world emissions radar for the next 40 years of total emissions.  If it provides some level of energy security for the broader community then on balance why not because nothing we do here is going to make any difference to world emissions particularly when its never transparent or without bias.

----------


## r3nov8or

> ...
> just remember that every snow flake doesn't blame its self for the avalanche

  Oooh nice, I'll use that one  :Smilie:

----------

